# .



## Patrick Vuorela (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a section in the forum that is purely for anything that needs a DWA licence, might worth posting on that. But you may find they are in the same position with regards to your age. Not so much a restriction on you being allowed to do any course, more so for their insurance reasons


----------



## Patrick Vuorela (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Patrick Vuorela said:


> I will look into this, thanks a lot.


As I understand it, companies that used to provide insurance for DWA no longer do, and when existing policies run out they are not being renewed.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

You could try contacting Julian Clare, he used to do the Wrigglies course and should be able to advise.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> You could try contacting Julian Clare, he used to do the Wrigglies course and should be able to advise.


Or Flight Lieutenant, Professor James Mintram. I believe he was around 17 when he first started posting on here, what he went on to achieve in the venomous community is legendary.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

StuG said:


> Or Flight Lieutenant, Professor James Mintram. I believe he was around 17 when he first started posting on here, what he went on to achieve in the venomous community is legendary.


Oh miaow!!! I can feel those claws just from reading this!
In fairness he did try to rectify his misdemeanours.
A perfect example of satire and sarcasm though 🤣😅🤣


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Oh miaow!!! I can feel those claws just from reading this!
> In fairness he did try to rectify his misdemeanours.
> A perfect example of satire and sarcasm though 🤣😅🤣


Haha I couldn’t resist. To be fair I think you are right, he isn’t a bad bloke by all accounts


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

StuG said:


> Haha I couldn’t resist. To be fair I think you are right, he isn’t a bad bloke by all accounts


No, he's not. He simply made some very silly errors of judgement as a young man. Now he's grown up somewhat, he's been the first to say what a dick he was to begin with. 
We all make mistakes.
What's important is to realise you made mistakes, learn from them, and develop as a result. Which I believe he did.
But he did give us all a right laugh in the early days 😅😅


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Was also going to suggest you try Julian Clare.


----------



## Patrick Vuorela (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Patrick Vuorela said:


> Hey there, thanks for your response. How would you suggest I contact Julian?


I would try him on Facebook, I did ask him if I could name drop him and he was fine with it. You can find him here: Log in or sign up to view


----------

